# Solved: help w/ wireless setup to ps3



## davin_g (Jul 1, 2005)

ok...first off i have cable internet hooked up to my D-LINK di-624 router version c. i have always used the router with wired hookup but now my ps3 has wireless and i want to use it. i don't have any security enabled at the moment and my ps3 recognizes my signal from the router but it won't connect. there is alot of steps but i use the automatic feature on the ps3 to advance because i don't know how to determine and enter all the info. the test always fails and i know the connection is good....and the ps3 has a signal strength of like 90 so i figure the signal is strong enough...but i don't know what to do to get my router to accept the connection. i have never used wireless so i have no clue what i am doing. 

i went to d-link and it really is crappy support. i can't really see anywhere on how this connection is achieved. it seems it should do it automatically? i don't know. any help would be appreciated as i am clueless with this.


----------



## davin_g (Jul 1, 2005)

i have my mac address for my ps3....do i need to add that to my router? what do i need to do to get my router to let my ps3 access it? any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## shockeymoe (Jun 15, 2004)

If your PS3 is geting a good signal and you have no security on your wireless, it seems to me that the problem might be the PS3. There aren't too many units out there yet so experienced users will be hard to find. 
Have you checked your log on the router? I have the same router at home and it does report some information in the log when a connection is atttempted. You might have to set up a static IP address in your DHCP settings but that would be only if the PS3 could not get an IP automatically via wireless. Have you tried connecting the PS3 via cable (assuming that is an option)?


----------



## filidustbuster (Dec 22, 2006)

I had the same problem but then I told my ps3 to search for updates, even though it told me it couldn't connect, it went online and found the update. I have no problems now.


----------

